# Cafepress, Zazzle and Printfection - need some info for competitive analysis



## Annushka (Jul 26, 2006)

I am looking for some information on the above fulfillment companies. I'm writing analysis comparing my competitors, who sell through these shops, and my company. I would've liked to buy some of their products and have my questions answered that way, but i'm short on the money right now. So ur answers are greatly appreciated 

Q. Do you get to have ur label put on the garment? DOes a shop owner have a choice of having his/her private labels applied to the farments? 

Q. If not, whos label appears on the shirt? Is it the shirt manufacturer's or the fulfillment company's? 

Q. Pachaging - is the shirt packaged in plain box, or the box has the logo or company name of the fulfillment company? Does the shop owner have a choice when it comes to packaging? What type of receipt is included, does it say that you've purchased from JohnDOe's shop or cafepress?

Q. who and how usually is handled customer support, returns, inquiries etc? by the fulfillment company right?

Thanks everyone


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

No, you don't get your label on the garment. No option for that with cafepress, zazzle or printfection.

The manufacturers label appears on the garment. 

Most of the packaging has the logo of the fulfillment company. The receipt will say which shop it came from, but it will also have the fulfillment company information since the fulfillment company is processing the credit cards and it they need to be in the minds of buyers. This helps prevent chargebacks when they buy from "joe's shop" but the charge says "zazzle". If the customer doesn't remember what a "zazzle" is, then they may want to dispute the charge which would cost zazzle and joe's shop a sale.

The fulfillment company handles all customer support, returns, exchanges. That's the part of the purpose for using a fulfillment company.


----------



## Annushka (Jul 26, 2006)

Thank u very much ROdney.


----------



## asyrum (Oct 14, 2007)

of all of these, which have people found the most success with? (ie. profits, user-friendly, ect...?)


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

asyrum said:


> of all of these, which have people found the most success with? (ie. profits, user-friendly, ect...?)


They all have their good points and bad points. 

You can find success with any of them, and you can find successful users on all the platforms. Success comes from you, not the service.

Try a few of them out and see which one you prefer


----------

